# Salt Nic Mixing



## Michaelvapes (2/8/22)

Hi, 
Today I made my first batch of Watermelon Gummies by BLCK. Used 100mg/1ml Nic Salts. I mixed it at 30mg and the flavour is really poor not strong enough. Can someone please look at this recipe and tell me where I went wrong? Mixed 50/50.
-Watermelon Candy (TFA) 4%
-27 Bears (CAP) 2%
-Cotton Candy (EM)(TFA) 1.5%
-BLCK Sugar (BF) 1%

I am curious if it is too little Concentrate? Or does it improve after a few days of steeping?Thanks in advance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (2/8/22)

Hi, that recipe you mixed is it for MTL or DL?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelvapes (2/8/22)

It is for a MTL device

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (2/8/22)

What setup are you using? 


Michaelvapes said:


> It is for a MTL device


I use the same juice for MTL and DL and I mix around 10%


----------



## Michaelvapes (2/8/22)

I use my smok nord 4. Will the flavour increase with the steeping process?


----------



## Munro31 (2/8/22)

I'm no mixing Guru, but if it's designed as a DL juice it's usually doesn't have much flavour using it for MTL, you should up your % of flavorings to basically convert it to MTL, this I have no idea how to do


----------



## franshorn (2/8/22)

In for info here. 

Seen myself preferring MTL nic salts lately

I always used to mix my own juice, but have since started using a Airscream Pro pod device because got tired of lugging a bulky heavy mod around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/8/22)

Michaelvapes said:


> -Watermelon Candy (TFA) 4%
> -27 Bears (CAP) 2%


Watermelon Candy is known to be a weak flavour and then you also have the fact that you're mixing high nic, so you need to push the flavours due to that as well. If I was mixing this on DL, I would have kept the 27 Bears as is, but bumped the WC to about 8/9%, but seeing as you're doing 30mg nic salts, hold your heart, you need to bump both I'd say to:
-Watermelon Candy (TFA) 14%
-27 Bears (CAP) 6%

Then as for the other two, not major change, but nonetheless:
-Cotton Candy (EM)(TFA) 2%
-BLCK Sugar (BF) 2%

I would also say add another watermelon flavour, like PUR Watermelon (4%) or SSA Double Watermelon (3%) or SSA Sweet Watermelon (5%) to bump the flavour as well. Watermelon in general is a very weak flavour and one has to really jump on it to get anything out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/8/22)

When it comes to mixing higher nic juices, take a normal DL recipe and 1.5x on the flavour and high nic (30mg and more) even 2x or more. But don't overdo on sweetener or ice, that you can take up in smaller increments. E.g. Super Sweet 1% in DL will be 1.3% or 1.6 on high nic (if you like it really sweet, then 2%, 2.6% and 3%). I have some recipes which on DL versus high nic MTL the ingredients are almost 2.5 - 3 times more. 

Remember on a pod or such device you get little vapour on inhale and that's where the flavour is, so you need to compensate. Other than with DL where you get huge clouds of vapour full of flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Michaelvapes (3/8/22)

Thanks I doubled the mix after calling BLCK vapour. Its good now. Just wondering if I want to make a single concentrate mix what percentage would you use? Thinking of doing just the Sweet Nectarine (CAP) by itself with 1.5% BLCK Sugar. Any suggestions about the % of Concentrate to use. 30mg 50/50

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/8/22)

Michaelvapes said:


> Thanks I doubled the mix after calling BLCK vapour. Its good now. Just wondering if I want to make a single concentrate mix what percentage would you use? Thinking of doing just the Sweet Nectarine (CAP) by itself with 1.5% BLCK Sugar. Any suggestions about the % of Concentrate to use. 30mg 50/50


I think you meant Sweet Tangerine. Haven't used that one in quite some time so had to remind myself about it. Tasted like those powdered sugar cooldrinks one would mix in summer as kids - Game? Tang? Something to the sorts. I would standalone this around 12%, maybe 15%, but best would be to mix it with something like FA Mandarin, then I'd do 8% CAP ST and 6% FA M.

FYI - if you want to learn about flavours and other people's opinions of it, you can always head to E-Liquid-Recipes. They have a separate section just regarding opinions on flavours: https://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavors

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

